# Serious Question



## Mrspoopsalot (Jul 14, 2003)

I was just wondering if there is anyone out there that can help me. I am taking Paxil 25mg and I am finding it really hard to achieve an orgasim. This is frustrating me and my husband. Is anyone else going through this??? I am only 23 years old.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, it is very common. I am takin Effexor, and it is very different from any of the SSRI's I have been on. Wellbutrin is also another antidepressant that could be of some help according to what you are taking the med for. Wellbutrin made me very nervous, and Effexor calms me down.


----------

